# How do you stop getting rabbits as pets?!!



## poiuytrewq (22 September 2017)

Weird question I know, I'll explain!
We bought a little buck rabbit as a pet some years back. He lived in the house at first and was litter trained.  We had to move house and he could no longer live inside as it's very open plan and we have cats and dogs. 
So I got him neutered and we got a spayed girl. They lived very happily together until he died this week. I don't want any more really as this house as mentioned isn't the best and I don't really like caging them all the time. We are also on a farm and get visiting myxi rabbits and foxes. Also daughter is now grown up and pets are not her interest any more. 
However I'm very anti keeping one alone. I know they are very sociable animals and don't feel she will be happy, I've been looking at rescues for another to see what's about but think it could become a forever problem as one will always be left alone and need a companion! 
What's best to do?! Of course I will put her welfare first!


----------



## MissTyc (22 September 2017)

The only time I ever rehomed an animal was my last pet rat ... Over the years we had up to 16 at a time, a happy group! When we decided no more, we realised we had to let the colony "die out". Once we reached 3 rats with two elderly ladies and one younger I started reaching out via forums. When the inevitable happened, the last girl moved to her new home on the same day (with an actual suitcase LOL! Because we weren't getting any more, she came with a lot of stuff lol). It was nice to have updates of her settling in and to know that she went on to have more fun and games with a new family.


----------



## rara007 (22 September 2017)

Get a rescue to pair her with someone else's elsewhere! That or take on one they match to her of a similar age/health status and when the time comes PTS as a pair, though the issue may well come again if one gets sick when the other is still bright.


----------



## meleeka (22 September 2017)

I'm the same with ponies  I have to get one to keep the other company, so it just goes on!

I made sure the one  I got is near enough the same age as the one I needed a companion for, hoping they'll live to a similar age. I've now got a mini too who is only 10 so I fear my plan has failed! 

I'll be the same with my pigs. I have two but already worry about when one of them goes and they are only 2!


----------



## webble (22 September 2017)

I will be in a similar situation shortly my oldies are nearly 9 and 10 so at some point I'll have one. I think depending on age a house rabbit on it's own isn't so bad as an outdoor rabbit, mine are outdoors so I'll have to make a decision. 

I do have a single house rabbit who has always been single as he has no social skills


----------



## poiuytrewq (22 September 2017)

Tough isn't it. 
Talking to my quite non animal o/h tonight and he agrees the thought of her (remaining bun) sat by herself isn't good. So I'm going to call into the Blue X tomorrow morning if they are open and see if they have anything. Taking care of one is more work than two in a way so we will deal with this question in a few years.


----------



## poiuytrewq (22 September 2017)

Nb- if they don't can I buy a baby girl rabbit from a pet shop?


----------



## millikins (22 September 2017)

We have a single bunny who seems perfectly happy. Daughter bought two last Christmas, as house pets. This one is calm and easy going, her sister is flighty. After eating one too many cables in a rented flat they came to live at the yard where the flighty one escaped after about a month. She is still about, that's at least 4 months feral and has defied all attempts to catch her but makes no attempt to go near her sister. If you want a spayed, myxi vaccinated ginger bunny I expect my daughter would rehome her


----------



## webble (23 September 2017)

poiuytrewq said:



			Nb- if they don't can I buy a baby girl rabbit from a pet shop?
		
Click to expand...

No! It just encourages them to sell pets for a start. If they won't bond you can't return it, it will need to be spayed and recover from the operation (cost around £70) before you can bond. Go to a good rescue which helps to bond and also neuters their rabbits. Male female pairings are usually best. If you're struggling to find a rescue pm me with where you are and I'll point you in the right direction


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 September 2017)

Ah ok yes valid point. I wasn't sure if it would need spaying living with another girl. I'm sure there are plenty of rescues round. 
I'm near Cirencester, Burford area if you know of anywhere? The Blue Cross is literally minutes away so will pop in this morning. Everything on their site currently seems paired already though. 
Milikins where are you?


----------



## webble (23 September 2017)

Try the blue cross and shout if no good. Spaying also prevents females getting uterine cancer which is very common after the age of five


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 September 2017)

So the Blue Cross have a little neutered buck called Johnny who is single! He's currently in a foster home but they are trying to contact them and ask if we can meet him tomorrow lunch time. Apparently he hates being handled much hence difficulty in finding a home but that isnt a worry for me to be honest. fingers x'd!


----------



## millikins (23 September 2017)

I think I've pm'd you &#9786;


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 September 2017)

Replied  x


----------



## Equi (23 September 2017)

I went through this when i was letting my chook collection die out. Loved them all and had a blast, but needed the stable they were in. Was down to one Cockerel and i had a home lined up for him and when it came to doing it i burst into tears and couldn't do it (didn't even particularly like this animal....i must have been hormonal) so instead i went and bought two hens. Bloody cockerel ended up dying randomly like two weeks later...so i was left with two hens for years...and eventually one died and left one. Loved that little hen, she was very tame and affectionate, but she was an egg breaker and did not lay (old age) so unrehomable. I just let her amble about and enjoyed her company until recently she took a turn and could not walk so i did the best for her and put her down. 

My point really, that i dont think you need to rehome him just because he no longer has a mate...many rabbits have no other rabbits and get on just fine. Its more in your head than his i will bet. If you just want rid of him, advertise him for a home...people will take him but don't assume they will want to start the whole 2 rabbits for life thing either. And dont think another will solve it....cause sods law is your own will go first and then you are back to square one!


----------



## tabithakat64 (26 September 2017)

I run a rabbit rescue and yes you do get stuck in an endless cycle of rabbits as they really do need a friend.  Some rescues have a returns policy where by you have a friend for your bunny then return him/her to the rescue when your current rabbit passes, it's not something I could do personally but solves a problem for people in your situation


----------



## poiuytrewq (27 September 2017)

No, it's hard! 
So anyway we collected little Jonny(!) on Monday. He's a Netherland dwarf. A breed I used to dislike, I like bigger floppy rabbits but Jonny is very sweet looking. He's a sprightly little chap! Nervous as he was part of a big rescue from someone who over bred and kept way too many rabbits to afford or take care of apparently. 
I'm hoping they become great friends


----------

